

Github is down (main site, *.github.io opening now) - kid0m4n
http://robfig.github.io/revel/manual/index.html
Well the submitted URL is opening now, but the main site (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;) is still down
======
aroch
Not for me! From the looks of the stat page[0], there isn't anything super out
of place

[0] [https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

~~~
kid0m4n
Looks like a Major DDOS attack! <naive>Why attack a open source
repository?</naive>

------
captn3m0
Github Pages with custom domains seem to be working fine, while other
*.github.io pages seem down.

~~~
kid0m4n
The submitted URL was down a minute ago. Its working now, while the main page
([https://github.com/](https://github.com/)) is still down

------
harrytuttle
And? Isn't the magic DVCS supposed to make this a non issue?

------
pettazz
...what?

